# the stuff you pack in your saddle bags



## kait18

why not its been said before but i guess it should be added to this section for easy access.

- cantle saddle bag
baling twine
duck tap
easy boots
nippers
rain poncho
snacks
gatorade
maxi pads
towel for horse (floor mat size towel)
towel for me (more like wash cloth size)

then near the horn i have a water bottle holder for water or gatorde for easy access

then on me i have a fanny pack
- cell phone
- map
- gps
- batteries (for gadgets)
- camera


i know there is more just can't remember off the top of my head


----------



## DebSmith

Another good thread, kait18! I'm curious to see what people pack in their saddle bags. Experienced people help us newbies know what is needed and what isn't.


----------



## Brighteyes

In my cantle bag:

* Chap stick. What? I hate chapped lips.
* Rope bracelet thingy. 10 feet of nylon rope, all packed into bracelet size! 
* Hoof pick
* Flash light
* Whistle
* Rain poncho (never trust the sky)
* My horse's imformation: her name, my name, my phone number. In case she runs for the hills and is found by the natives.
* Lead rope (because I have a halter bridle combo and hate tying with reins)
* Food for me!
*Water for both of us


On my person I carry a knife (if your horse is caught in something and thrashing around, you aren't going to be able to get to your saddle bags) and my phone. I have a peice of paper tapped inside helmet with my name and contact information in case someone finds me unconscious.


----------



## kait18

knew i was forgetting some lol thank you brighteyes  hoof pick and knife are on mine too


----------



## mypets

Good thinking about the info for you and your horse and keeping the knife on you, Brighteyes. Thanks.


----------



## Celeste

I have started riding with a fly fishing vest just for the pockets. I keep stuff like cell phone and GPS and knife there rather than in saddle bags.


----------



## newbierider

I carry a small foldable multi tool 
piece of leather
hoof pick
gloves
gps
3 extra chicago screws and conchos

oops forgot
water
baby wipes
snacks


----------



## Joe4d

ive got a two bladed pocket knife gadget one blade is a knife the other is a hoof pick,
on the cantle, two water bottles
rain jacket, 
ziplock baggy first aid kit, 
couple handy wipes,
some 550 cord
lighter
camera on the pommel

on me,
leatherman tool,
wrist gps


----------



## midnighthighway

much in mine have been said above 
+
extra epi pen 
tp/kleenex


----------



## phantomhorse13

I suspect to most people, what I carry in my saddlebags would seem like overkill. However, Dream severed an artery on trail during a race in 07 and that experience totally changed my perception of what is really necessary to have on hand.

I ride with a stowaway deluxe pommel bag, which carries:

2 water bottles
heartrate monitor transducer
easyboot epic
hoof pick/knife combo tool
baling twine
duct tape in a baggie
2 rolls of vet wrap in their original plastic
2 rolls of elastikon in plastic bags
diaper
roll cotton in a plastic bag
2 mosquito hemostats
bandana
rain poncho (disposable kind)
chapstick
food of some sort (granola bars, bag of peanuts)
NSAIDS of some sort (generally advil and tylenol)
camera
e-lyte syringe
small flashlight


The majority of that stuff I hope I will never need again.. but it's sure nice to know its there, just in case..


----------



## QOS

I just learned a lesson on what to carry no matter how long I am riding. 

I generally carry:

two water bottle holder thingies like these Weaver Clip-On Holsters w/Water Bottle, Water bottle holder, heavy duty, great for trail riding at TOHTC.com

but I don't use those bottles. It is generally a Polar bottle or even just the bottle the water came in! I put a hoof pick and my folding pink knife in the right side one and the left side has carried my camera, GPS, snack.

Cantle bag carries hoof boots, twine, toilet paper, small first aid kit. 

I recently got one of these Cashel Trail Kit @ Adams Horse and Pet Supply
and used it for the first time this weekend. I put my compass and GPS in it. Camera, map, chapstick, the compass and GPS and Advil.

The next ride will include a little Magnalite Flashlight, extra batteries for GPS and snacks for me and The Biscuit. My GPS chucked out due to the batteries dying. Never again. 
http://www.adamshorsesupplies.com/Cashel-Trail-Kit-P424.aspx


----------

